
Coursera did studies to show that Coursera is useful. LOL - likeapub
http://blog.coursera.org/post/129636349192/coursera-study-shows-positive-career-and
======
dang
It breaks HN's rules to editorialize submission titles, so please don't do
that.

------
nso95
Why LOL?

